# Freezes on unlock?



## Atlus (Sep 7, 2011)

I usually just lurk so I don't really post but I have something that's been bothering me for a while. I've had my Droid X for about a year now, and sometimes when I go to unlock it the phone freezes on the unlock screen. It just halts there for anywhere from 10-15 seconds. Sometimes the phone locks its screen again because it took so long to unlock.

This has happened on every single ROM I've used (CM7, MIUI, Apex, etc.). I'm currently running MIUI DefX (2012-1-8). I've searched for this before and all I've heard are people saying that it could be because the SD card read speeds were low. So I downloaded an SD speed increase app and I haven't noticed a huge difference. Any other ideas? Does this happen to anyone else or am I alone here?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I've not had that...
Are you undervolting and or underclocking?
Or perhaps running a cpu profile that locks your phone at a low speed while the screen is off?


----------



## Atlus (Sep 7, 2011)

The only undervolting or clocking I've done to my phone is I used Android Overclock and set scaling frequencies so that I'm running at 1.2 ghz at low voltage. But even when I'm not using this I have this issue. Otherwise my cpu profile is unaltered.


----------



## Atlus (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I just installed the V6 supercharger script with the Nitro Lag Nullifier enabled and so far this seems to have fixed my problem. I'll update if the problem persists but, cross my fingers, I hope this fixes the issue.


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Atlus said:


> Well I just installed the V6 supercharger script with the Nitro Lag Nullifier enabled and so far this seems to have fixed my problem. I'll update if the problem persists but, cross my fingers, I hope this fixes the issue.


I'll would like to give that a shot. Can you post links to those scripts?


----------



## Atlus (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an update. The freezing still happens occasionally but nowhere near as often as before and the freezing lasts for about 2-4 seconds now so it's definitely bearable.


----------

